# Any pics of MK4's with 20's????



## 3In2Out (Oct 16, 2000)

Buddy and I were talking about this the other night, think it would look like a rollerskate more than they already do...anyone have any pics of some with 20s???


----------



## _PHIL_ (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (3In2Out)*

I sure hope not.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (3In2Out)*

there is a pic of a black gti in europe i belive w/ pizza pan chrome 20's it looks just as stupid as 19's past 18" the wheels are too big for the car IMO


----------



## DubStyleVr6 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (Banditt007)*

19's look real hott on a dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubStyleVr6 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (DubStyleVr6)*

who gives a ****, if you like 20's then Rock that ****. I bet its hott. Bigger can only be hotter,


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (DubStyleVr6)*

holla


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (3In2Out)*

20's (even some 19's) on a Mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The car looks like it's riding without rubber... plus the handling/performance actually deteriorates with such. If a mod isn't practical on the street (or track), why do it? Such cars look hideously unbalanced IMHO. But if some like cars that appear to be from another planet, so be it.


----------



## DubStyleVr6 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_20's (even some 19's) on a Mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The car looks like it's riding without rubber... plus the handling/performance actually deteriorates with such. If a mod isn't practical on the street (or track), why do it? Such cars look hideously unbalanced IMHO. But if some like cars that appear to be from another planet, so be it.









You must be crazy, 19's look straight HOTT...check this out...my 235/35/19's have a fine amount of tread, and handling is fantastic
Just a BAD AZZ pic of some 19" LM's.........WHY NOT DO 19's or 20's if you WONT RUB
(im not sure about not rubbing with 20's, but 19's I know for a fact since I got some)











_Modified by DubStyleVr6 at 10:59 PM 5-30-2004_


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (DubStyleVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubStyleVr6* »_
You must be crazy, 19's look straight HOTT...check this out...my 235/35/19's have a fine amount of tread, and handling is fantastic
Just a BAD AZZ pic of some 19" LM's.........WHY NOT DO 19's or 20's if you WONT RUB
(im not sure about not rubbing with 20's, but 19's I know for a fact since I got some)


Re-read my post again, please!!! .... right inside the beginning parentheses before you "shoot so quickly." Not everyone is going to pay those prices, and a forged wheel will help keep weight down for handling. A typical wide cast 19, especially 20" wheel is like having anchors at the corners. Additionally, if you go to the BBS website you'll notice those wheels are not listed as fitment for VAG's even though the bolt pattern is same. They are primarily TT wheels because our cars can take very low offsets (see sig). Some folks don't want their wheels outside the fender lip either.
You'll get lousy 1/4mi times and lose agility in auto-X (compared to smaller diameters) with those LM's despite their looking OK, so then you're forced into another set of wheels/tires if competition performance is a priority. All depends on what the guy wants on his car. Pizza pan 20's are *sick* and I don't mean in the way that word is typically thrown around on this site. He asked for opinions, so we're all entitled to comment whether you agree or not.


----------



## DubStyleVr6 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_
Re-read my post again, please!!! .... right inside the beginning parentheses before you "shoot so quickly." Not everyone is going to pay those prices, and a forged wheel will help keep weight down for handling. A typical wide cast 19, especially 20" wheel is like having anchors at the corners. Additionally, if you go to the BBS website you'll notice those wheels are not listed as fitment for VAG's even though the bolt pattern is same. They are primarily TT wheels because our cars can take very low offsets (see sig). Some folks don't want their wheels outside the fender lip either.
You'll get lousy 1/4mi times and lose agility in auto-X (compared to smaller diameters) with those LM's despite their looking OK, so then you're forced into another set of wheels/tires if competition performance is a priority. All depends on what the guy wants on his car. Pizza pan 20's are *sick* and I don't mean in the way that word is typically thrown around on this site. He asked for opinions, so we're all entitled to comment whether you agree or not.










You are right, its all about preference.......he is absolutely right about bigger the wheel, the heavier the load and worse 1/4 mile times


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (DubStyleVr6)*

But do you honestly think that anyone who puts a wheel that large on a GTI has performance as their primary concern? Probably not. People that put 20's or more on their car, regardless of what car it may be, really don't give a d#mn about performance. You would be a fool to even think about Auto X'ing on 19" LM's anyway!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Running 19's on those particular wheels, with such little thread, you have to be either insane rich or have the biggest balls on the planet. I will say they look AWESOME. It's my new wallpaper, however, I could never see me driving those, maybe if my car never drove anywhere, and just sat, I'd slap those on. But for realistic driving, 18" is the max. 
Stop bashing him, I don't think he has performance in mind when he's cruising with these puppies. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif's up to you.


----------



## metalisyourdeath (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Any pics of MK4's with 20's???? (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_there is a pic of a black gti in europe i belive w/ pizza pan chrome 20's it looks just as stupid as 19's past 18" the wheels are too big for the car IMO

these?


----------

